# In celing speakers



## Jtmounce (Nov 28, 2013)

Lets start that I have no clue about electronics. I am looking for in celing speakers that are white. I need 5 of them. I have a samsung hd 3d tv 60 inch. I do have a samsung blu ray player. I do not have a receiver sub woofer. Etc. if I were to spend no more than $1000, what advice can you give me? What do I need to be concerned with in choosing? Thank you for your time if you can make a suggestion. Jt


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

In-ceiling is not ideal for a home theater though I have heard a few that sounded quite good. Of course they also cost quite a bit. Sorry, for your budget there is nothing that I personally would recommend.
If you have realistic expectations for the sound quality of in-ceiling speakers within your budget, many people seem pleased with Polk, Klipsch, Proficient and Monoprice in-ceiling speakers.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree. With in ceiling speakers you have to pay for the better quality which usually translates to the higher end of the speaker spectrum in terms of price. With lower end in ceiling speakers a lot of folks get very disappointed with desired outcome.

Go here for a review of Noble Fidelity in ceiling speakers.


----------

